# Silverback bloodline?



## k8nkane

Anyone heard of this bloodline?

Our pups breeder (who, unfortunately, is a BYB) said that they are Colby and Silverback pitbulls. The Colby is obvious when you look at their littermates, but I've tried looking online for the Silverback line and haven't had much luck.

I'm inclined to believe it exists because they do have a patch of fur running in a line from the top of their spine all the way to the base of their tails which is noticeably darker then the rest of their coat.

I'm just not sure because I haven't seen any other proof beyond the BYB's word that this line exists.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

wow sounds cool to me. do you have a picture of that marking?


----------



## MISSAPBT

Someone is trying to pull the wool over your eyes, no such thing as that.
A bloodline must consist of a breeders name, eg. Crenshaw's and the dog eg. Jeep, therefor it is *Crenshaw' Jeep* <--that is a bloodline.

No such thing as, 'texas rednose, diamondback, silverback, gator mouth ect.'


----------



## k8nkane

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> wow sounds cool to me. do you have a picture of that marking?


I don't have any pictures yet with those markings in the shot, but can get them soon, I think. It's harder because I don't own a camera. Kane's line is more obvious because he's a light brown color vs. Roxie who is black with faint brindle highlights in the sun.


----------



## k8nkane

MISSAPBT said:


> Someone is trying to pull the wool over your eyes, no such thing as that.
> A bloodline must consist of a breeders name, eg. Crenshaw's and the dog eg. Jeep, therefor it is *Crenshaw' Jeep* <--that is a bloodline.
> 
> No such thing as, 'texas rednose, diamondback, silverback, gator mouth ect.'


That's fine with me, lol. We didn't buy them for their pedigree. The BYB told us that and we were like, ok, cool. And that's about it.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Hope i helped 
Enjoy your little bundle of joy, i love puppies!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

My boy Dosia has a darker stripe down his back too. I've never heard of Silverback before but I think the dark stripe is fairly common. Here's a pic of Dosia's stripe. You can see the dark going from his shoulders to his tail.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Oooh do i have silverback in my signature? I am not making fun of what you were told by any means, but I add the new bogus discriptions to my signature everytime i read them.


----------



## aimee235

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Oooh do i have silverback in my signature? I am not making fun of what you were told by any means, but I add the new bogus discriptions to my signature everytime i read them.


LMAO! Your sig is hilarious.


----------



## k8nkane

So the almighty Google was not wrong, then. There is no such thing as a "silverback" bloodline. 

And yes, it actually looks a lot like the line on Dosia's back.


----------



## Lvis

you got got. And i bet my testicles there not colby either, but regardless enjoy your pet... post pics!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

It may be a trait that a bloodline carrys.
I think majority of dogs today have some colby blood from back in the 1800 ;P


----------



## k8nkane

I didn't get "got" because I didn't buy them for their bloodline. I bought them cause I wanted them as dogs and not as bloodlines. 

I will have pics soon. I'm actually pretty sure they have colby in them, because their littermates look exactly like the old pictures of colby dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99

I think most dogs' hair is darker on their back than on their sides. That's just being a dog, not being a particular bloodline. As far as judging Colby by the look, that's a hard call. Without a pedigree, you just don't know. A person could dig a white-headed brindle dog out of the pound and claim Colby blood when they're really just peeing in the wind.

My dogs must all be the Redback bloodline.


----------



## xyz123

The only "Silverback" dog I can think of is this one --

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [57819] :: SILVERBACK

But I think he's considered a Vise Grip dog or a Poncho dog...


----------



## aimee235

LMAO at the redback. Ooo I have a sable back.lol


----------



## gamer




----------



## fishinrob

That's a Bully


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

gamer said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl:



fishinrob said:


> That's a Bully


LMFAO:clap::clap:


----------



## rosesandthorns

Where I use to live in Texas there was some people who had blue pits and they were very pretty til you got a close look. They actually had ridgebacks and they were breeding and selling those dogs calling them rare silverbacks pits. I tried talking with them to educate them that the ridge was actually a form of spinal bifida. They just laughed at me and said they had been breeding them for 12 years and none of them were "disabled". Then I asked them if they had any without that ridge and they told me occassionally but they culled them because it wasn't correct for their "bloodline". Very sad that some people are that stupid. I hadn't thought about that for years.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

silverback is a bully line look up silverback kennels. extreme overdone bully's. not my preference


----------



## heflinskennel

you are in correct about the spinal bifea there is a small missconseption about the dogs you are speaking of those dogs are not pure breed when they first started out one of the dogs they purchased was a ridgeback cross with a blue dog here in mineral va I know because me cousin baught one back in 91 before they even left va as soon as I find a picture of the one he had I will post it in all honesty he was not a badlooking dog long legged slinder very athletic. and was about 50 pounds


----------



## Aireal

gamer said:


>


hahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl: i was thinking the SAAAMMMEEE thing!


----------



## william williamson

gamer said:


>


that reminds mme of the story of the guy who had the yellow dog that kilt everything it came in contact with.he was the only dog in the whole town.
does anyone remember that story?


----------



## KH2109

I've been trying to figure out what kind of pit my dog is but I believe this post has given me my answer. This isn't a very good picture but he's dark brown with a wide black stripe down the center of his back


----------



## angelbaby

your dogs color looks to be seal , but that has nothing to do with a certain bloodline or anything.


----------



## KH2109

OH! Shoot me down then! Lol. . .I'm totally ignorant to types of pitbulls because I've never liked them, yet now I'm stuck with one and whenever i take him for a walk people are always asking what breed he is and at that point I feel kinda dumb! =/ Lol


----------



## angelbaby

well your at a good place ,Id start with posting in the intro section and introduce yourself and your dog , ask any questions you have there about your dog and we can help for sure. At least your here to learn , maybe touch on why you didnt like them and how you came to own one would love to here about your story . More people will respond to you as well if you start your own thread alot of old threads just get passed over so may not get alot of responses here


----------



## KH2109

Thanks for the advice. i think I'll do it!


----------



## gferrelc

*Stripe on back*

Hey, our pitbulls have the same darker stripe along their backs, to their tails as well... One of our pits is Blonde in color, so it is very noticeable. She accidentally got preggers from a GSD and the puppy also has the stripe, but with coat color of the GSD. But the stripe is DEFINITELY there



k8nkane said:


> I don't have any pictures yet with those markings in the shot, but can get them soon, I think. It's harder because I don't own a camera. Kane's line is more obvious because he's a light brown color vs. Roxie who is black with faint brindle highlights in the sun.


----------



## Pittsttop

I have a silverback pup. It's referred to like a red nose or blue nose. If I knew how to post a pic I would!


----------



## Pittsttop

*Silverback pup 23 weeks*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BCdogs

Pittsttop said:


> I have a silverback pup. It's referred to like a red nose or blue nose. If I knew how to post a pic I would!


What? This is a super old thread and your post makes no sense. Try posting your own thread in the Intro section.


----------



## Goemon

BCdogs said:


> What? This is a super old thread and your post makes no sense. Try posting your own thread in the Intro section.


It's probably better the said poster not even show a pic. No such thing as a "silverback."
Just another back yard breeder supporter....who is trying to spread the lies to other fools.

*"It's referred to like a red nose or blue nose."*
First, there is no breed or strain of ApBT known as a red nose, or a blue nose.

As an owner of Old Family Red Nose dogs, it is so annoying to hear people say, "I have a red nose pit." 
Wish they told the truth, that they have a mutt. A red nose doesn not make a dog an OFRN.

Secondly, as for the blue, they are the number one color in my area for peddlers to sell the the fools. 
"Rare blue nose pit pups" the lines will read. And the idiot buyers think they have the "real pits," not knowing the ApBT breed does not come in blues. They are AST's. 
I have yet to hear from one person the name of a "blue" champion in the []. 
It would be impossible.

But "silverback?" What kind of dope are these younger fools smoking?


----------



## Kenaii

Goemon said:


> It's probably better the said poster not even show a pic. No such thing as a "silverback."
> Just another back yard breeder supporter....who is trying to spread the lies to other fools.
> 
> *"It's referred to like a red nose or blue nose."*
> First, there is no breed or strain of ApBT known as a red nose, or a blue nose.
> 
> As an owner of Old Family Red Nose dogs, it is so annoying to hear people say, "I have a red nose pit."
> Wish they told the truth, that they have a mutt. A red nose doesn not make a dog an OFRN.
> 
> Secondly, as for the blue, they are the number one color in my area for peddlers to sell the the fools.
> "Rare blue nose pit pups" the lines will read. And the idiot buyers think they have the "real pits," not knowing the ApBT breed does not come in blues. They are AST's.
> I have yet to hear from one person the name of a "blue" champion in the [].
> It would be impossible.
> 
> But "silverback?" What kind of dope are these younger fools smoking?


This one was a Gr Ch- ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA

But, yeah 99.9% of blue "APBTs" are mutts being sold to make a quick buck. It can occur in the breed, but it's _extremely_ rare. I can count the number of actual blue APBTs I know of on one hand.

As for "silverback", I'm guessing it's similar to the "Gator Mouth" crap. Just another fake bloodline. Although, Cali Jack (who I can't stand) owned a dog named Silverback. I highly doubt that's what these people are referring to though.


----------



## Blossom01

Kenaii said:


> But, yeah 99.9% of blue "APBTs" are mutts being sold to make a quick buck. It can occur in the breed, but it's _extremely_ rare. I can count the number of actual blue APBTs I know of on one hand.
> .


I don't have the book in front of me, but Wayne Brown's book does "hint" (names, color descriptions) at some past dogs that possibly could have been blue....whether it's true or not, even if they are very rare, we do know the dilute gene has and does exist in APBTs; and that is how Am Stafs got it in the first place. It just got BRED FOR a whole lot more in Am Stafs!


----------



## Rudy4747

Even the Silverback dog wasn't blue. he was seal dog. And of that i never heard of any one that has him even with a considerable amount of times in the pedigree refer to the dogs in that way usually just call them vise grip dogs. 

My mind has me thinking that some kid with big ole bullies that back dips down had a few big ugly smut blue dogs and that probably what he came up with and like so many of those bully breeder terms it took hold. The thing that boggles my mind is how these things by the uneducated breeders seem to take so much more then true or reliable information?!?!


----------



## Blossom01

Rudy4747 said:


> My mind has me thinking that some kid with big ole bullies that back dips down had a few big ugly smut blue dogs and that probably what he came up with and like so many of those bully breeder terms it took hold. The thing that boggles my mind is how these things by the uneducated breeders seem to take so much more then true or reliable information?!?!


My theory is that this started to a large extent with the release of Richard Stratton's first book in 1983. I bought it in a pet supply store. I had some other Pit Bull books -- Wayne Brown's book, the little Colby one, an early Am Staf book. Those were privately published and, outside those involved with the breed, were little known.

But then, here was quite a different book -- available to one and all.

That was what set in motion, I think, these efforts to own a piece of the "Pit Bull pie". Re-inventions of the breed, the "embellishments" to the dog and it's history to make one appear unique and knowledgeable, the desire to have it's looks live up to it's reputation as "the toughest dog on earth" (the breed was just far to "normal"-looking).....

It's been going on a LONG time and shows no sign of slowing down.


----------



## Goemon

Kenaii said:


> This one was a Gr Ch- ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA
> 
> But, yeah 99.9% of blue "APBTs" are mutts being sold to make a quick buck. It can occur in the breed, but it's _extremely_ rare. I can count the number of actual blue APBTs I know of on one hand.
> 
> As for "silverback", I'm guessing it's similar to the "Gator Mouth" crap. Just another fake bloodline. Although, Cali Jack (who I can't stand) owned a dog named Silverback. I highly doubt that's what these people are referring to though.


I'm gonna run this name by some old time dogmen I know. 
When I told my freind Frederic Maffei about this site, I think he lasted here about a week.
Told me this is a new world, and then said, "besides, what the hell is a blue nose dog!?"

There are peddlers around Chicago who sell nearly all white dogs and call them "Gators."
Thing about these dogs is they are human aggressive. 
About four or five years ago I went to a guys house, with my dog, since I was walking him and he wanted to show me his dog. 
He looked like a thug, a wanna be dogman....but I used to give everyone a chance. 
My boy was like 55# CW, and suddenly I see a huge white dog running out of his place (later I would learn he did it on purpose.)
Long story short, he learned a valuable lesson: It ain;t the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog.

The thing we need to remember is this: the game is dead in the USA. 
There will never be any new bloodlines, but those from the old blood. 
There are fewer and fewer true families of dogs today.
And for whatever reason, so many think they can produce better than life long breeders. 
If you go to gamedog, you'll see the majority wants a cross of this and this.
Just who do these guys think they are? 
It's like everyone wants to produce the next ace, forgetting that aces are 1 in 1000 (probably more today).

Joe Corvino said it best: The test of the dog is the show; the test of a family is time.

Although I do get annoyed sometimes hearing newbies ask, "is my dog a pit?" or "HELP! My dog is aggressive with other dogs," or "My pit mix this or that..."
What annoys me the most are the punks who have no clue about the real game, who confuse aggression with gameness, and who assume big and bulky is better.
Ever hear the old saying, "the bigger they are, the bigger the chance they are a cur?"
I've ran across some of these fools, and the moment I see their dogs growl, I know they're curs. 
True bulldogs get quiet and never growl, which is a threat display.

As for the newbies, I have always wondered...why do they get a mix dog, knowing it is a mix, and only care or speak of the "pit" in them?
They seem to always ignore whatever other breed may be in them.

Cali Jack? Lol, that dude stole the writings of another and put his name as the author years ago. 
The dogmen who really knew him think he is a joke, never doing anything on his own.


----------



## Goemon

Blossom01 said:


> I don't have the book in front of me, but Wayne Brown's book does "hint" (names, color descriptions) at some past dogs that possibly could have been blue....whether it's true or not, even if they are very rare, we do know the dilute gene has and does exist in APBTs; and that is how Am Stafs got it in the first place. It just got BRED FOR a whole lot more in Am Stafs!


Here is something to consider. Any bloodline that has "rare" dogs that stand out, but no others, is a low quality bloodline. 
A true quality bloodline is one which can produce good dogs consistently, % wise. 
Therefore, even if there was once a "Blue Ranger," where are his kin? What have they done? 
I've heard of game Am Staffs, but I know one thing: it is a stroke of luck, as they will never be able to produce champions.

The true fighting dogs that were blue were from Scotland, called Blue Polls. 
They are extinct now, and to my knowledge, never came to America. 
They were extinct before the 1900's came around, I believe. 
But who cares? They are gone, none of us have seen them, nor will we ever.

Back to the "silverback" bloodline....do these neophytes who grew up around BYB "pretend-a-pits", unregistered, unknown blood, really think they can fool those of us who have spent years with quality blood, and know the old timers who were in the game?

When the Animal Welfare Act came out, many dogmen hung up the gloves, not wanting to go to prison. 
So they sold their dogs........not wanting to put them in the dirt.....
Years later, as one old timer I knew told me, in the 80's, when the "pitbull" made the headlines.....
He told me he would rather see the breed become extinct, than for them to be in the hands of "ghetto thugs," (he used another word, as he was from the South)
They did the very things the media lied about to get people to hate the breed...
Nearly every form of abuse today was originally created by the media...and these inner city idiots believed it. 
Making puppies fight for food, locking them in the dark to make them "mean," feeding them gunpowder, beating them, baiting, you name it.....

The point: WHen anyone hears of the "rare" pits, the new bloodline names (which the idiots who sell them have no clue what they really are)....
When these peddlers know nothing of the great names of old, legends of the pit...
When they brag and boast of how game the dogs are, that have not even a scratch on them.....
People need to understand that they are frauds.....peddlers, and cheats. 
Little do they know, while gameness is the first thing the old timers bred for, it was always the last thing seen.

As far as I am concerned, I don;t care for the color of the dog...the name it has, etc.
If it is a lone ranger, with no offspring to speak for the blood, then to me it is simply a lie, or a one time wonder who happened to be given lost genes, from dogs way back in their pedigree.

I will check on the dog you named....but after looking through the ped, seeing the blood of FB, MC, JC, Heinzl, etc, I wonder if it is a fake ped...
How does a blue dog come from those bloodlines?


----------



## Kenaii

For the record, Bellon was a pretty well respected dogman in Mexico. While it's very possible Soga's papers are hung, I'm sure her wins are legit.

I mean, genetically speaking blue is simply diluted black. While most blue dogs have been bred out (they tend to have some nasty skin issues, so I'm guessing that's the reason), there might still be dogs that carry the dilution gene. Of course, it's recessive so it wouldn't show up unless the dog was bred to another dog that carried the gene, and even then there's a chance that none of the pups would show it. I guess this would allow the gene to remain hidden for a while, considering most dogs don't carry the dilution gene. I dunno, I'm kinda just spitballing here.

And then there's the whole "Blue Paul Terrier" thing. I don't really buy that. Especially considering with all the research I've done, I've never found any mentions of a "Blue Paul" dog before the 1900's.


----------



## Blossom01

Kenaii said:


> I mean, genetically speaking blue is simply diluted black.


I'm not quite sure what one means here. I hear it a lot. Yes, the dilution gene does take black and dilute it to blue. I think sometimes that some believe "blue" is just a color, a diluted black and carried the same way as other colors. You probably know this, but dilution is carried completely separately and passed on separately. A blue dog IS the color black at the gene that codes for color, but genetically, the dog also carries two copies of a totally separate recessive gene that codes for ACTING on that black pigment to make it appear "blue"...so, it's not as simple as just being another "color". (To me, that's what would be "simple").



Kenaii said:


> I guess this would allow the gene to remain hidden for a while, considering most dogs don't carry the dilution gene. I dunno, I'm kinda just spitballing here.


No, you're right. A recessive can hide a long time. But as you can imagine, once you start breeding them, the gene is spread VERY quickly. (If a fawn dog that carries no dilution is bred to a blue dog, none of the pups will be blue, but every single one will CARRY one copy of that gene! And it begins!)That's what happened in Am Stafs, although I think breeders have controlled it pretty well, and I don't think it's as popular as it was 20 years ago.

I don't know what the progeny situation of the Soga dog is, but every pup she produced carries dilution. If linebred, more are apt to be seen.


----------



## Kenaii

Blossom01 said:


> I'm not quite sure what one means here. I hear it a lot. Yes, the dilution gene does take black and dilute it to blue. I think sometimes that some believe "blue" is just a color, a diluted black and carried the same way as other colors. You probably know this, but dilution is carried completely separately and passed on separately. A blue dog IS the color black at the gene that codes for color, but genetically, the dog also carries two copies of a totally separate recessive gene that codes for ACTING on that black pigment to make it appear "blue"...so, it's not as simple as just being another "color". (To me, that's what would be "simple").
> 
> No, you're right. A recessive can hide a long time. But as you can imagine, once you start breeding them, the gene is spread VERY quickly. (If a fawn dog that carries no dilution is bred to a blue dog, none of the pups will be blue, but every single one will CARRY one copy of that gene! And it begins!)That's what happened in Am Stafs, although I think breeders have controlled it pretty well, and I don't think it's as popular as it was 20 years ago.
> 
> I don't know what the progeny situation of the Soga dog is, but every pup she produced carries dilution. If linebred, more are apt to be seen.


Yeah I know all of that 
I simply said it was "diluted black", because honestly I thought it would be easier for people who aren't genetics savvy to understand lol

Good post though. I definitely agree with everything you said.


----------



## Goemon

Kenaii said:


> For the record, Bellon was a pretty well respected dogman in Mexico. While it's very possible Soga's papers are hung, I'm sure her wins are legit.
> 
> I mean, genetically speaking blue is simply diluted black. While most blue dogs have been bred out (they tend to have some nasty skin issues, so I'm guessing that's the reason), there might still be dogs that carry the dilution gene. Of course, it's recessive so it wouldn't show up unless the dog was bred to another dog that carried the gene, and even then there's a chance that none of the pups would show it. I guess this would allow the gene to remain hidden for a while, considering most dogs don't carry the dilution gene. I dunno, I'm kinda just spitballing here.
> 
> And then there's the whole "Blue Paul Terrier" thing. I don't really buy that. Especially considering with all the research I've done, I've never found any mentions of a "Blue Paul" dog before the 1900's.


You're correct, about skin issues regarding so-called "blue-dogs." They have many health problems, which sort of disqualifies them as being ApBT's, which, when they were bred by dogmen, had very little health issues.

I had, years ago, argued and debated with one person, who I won't name, about blues being fake "pit dogs." Told him about the health problems, including the skin issues.
See, he had a blue, and would name one or two former blue pit dogs, whose names I forget. 
Well, within a year his dog had to be put down, in the middle of its life, over health issues. Our debate ended.

Oh, nobody I know has heard of that dog. Now that you say Mexico...that may be why.
Thing most people son;t know is this: the dog game in Mexico is not all that great. Low quality. 
Why is this? The drug cartels. You have to pay them to match dogs. Anywhere there is big money, one cartel or another has a hand in it, if it is in their territory. 
Don't pay, they will kill all at the show, along with the dogs. I know this from people who lived there.

As for the Blue Polls, I first learned of them from Stratton. They were supposedly prior to the 1900's. Extinct. 
I've never seen them, never seen match reports on them....so to me they are simply a rumor, meaningless today.


----------



## Steinlin

I believe silverback refers to a color(more commonly known as "Seal") and not a bloodline. I have seen this color running in certain lines including my own...Vicegrip Kennels had seal colored dogs and one in particular was called "Silverback"...
It could be possible that this supposed BYB might have had a dog down from Colby blood, crossed with something down from the 'silverback' dog?

What made you think this person was a BYB? the dogs were in the back yard? lol cheap price? no papers? no information?


----------

